# Can ANYONE CONFIRM charging SKA Kinetics sucessfully with other than Seiko's official charger?



## Time Seller (Jul 24, 2017)

It must be possible somehow. (Let's all agree to not answer with "shaking your wrist".







)
I have 3 different toothbrush chargers I've tried (Oral B, Philips Sonicare and Curaprox).
None of them seem to work with the SKA369 and 371.
What gives me some hope however is that the Sonicare charges my 1995 5M22-6A90 Kinetic really well, and fast, too!
I've read it comes down to the positioning of the watch on the charger, and I have tried all sorts of stuff, but as of yet no joy with the SKAs.
Can ANYONE confirm it's possible, and how they did it?
Would really like to find something that works!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I could never get my kinetics to charge with toothbrush chargers but had great results once I bought a Phillips electric candle charger (as recommended by a forum member). Takes 3 kinetics and works a treat. This is the link to one on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PHILIPS-IMAGEO-Rechargeable-Candle-Lights/dp/B0083LMZ7E/ref=pd_sim_201_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FH040CBX1RBCEXP9HVCB


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a long answer which is down to newer models having a li ion rechargeable cell as opposed to a capacitor.

The short answer is no toothbrush charger doesn't work with later models (li ion ) afaik and it certainly didn't work on the one I tried


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

richy176 said:


> I could never get my kinetics to charge with toothbrush chargers but had great results once I bought a Phillips electric candle charger (as recommended by a forum member). Takes 3 kinetics and works a treat. This is the link to one on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/PHILIPS-IMAGEO-Rechargeable-Candle-Lights/dp/B0083LMZ7E/ref=pd_sim_201_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FH040CBX1RBCEXP9HVCB


 I can confirm that this charger works with my 7048-0AA0, which I believe is a Calibre: 7D48, very well.

The charger has an automatic twelve hour charge which about once a fortnight (when I remember to do it) keeps my watch powered.


----------



## Mongoose (May 2, 2016)

Please excuse my ignorance I'm new to this, but how do you charge kinetics using toothbrush and or rechargeable candle lights chargers. :huh:


----------



## Time Seller (Jul 24, 2017)

Check this out:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> Please excuse my ignorance I'm new to this, but how do you charge kinetics using toothbrush and or rechargeable candle lights chargers. :huh:


 I never manged to get a charge using the toothbrush base but the candle charger does work. I do not really know how it works but the video from @Time Seller may help.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Both of my elderly - 10ish years old now - Seiko BFK divers can be charged using a toothbrush charger (Braun I think). However getting them positioned right, & getting them to stay in that position, can be a bit tricky so charging the watch this way doesn't always work. Also I use this method so rarely that I can't remember the position I used from one time to the next  Having said that I'm sure if you look up "charging kinetics with an electric toothbrush charger" you'll find that some kind soul has taken a photo of their set up. The rechargeable candle charger looks to be a much simpler/better/more user friendly bet though & I'm tempted to get one .....I may even use the candles!

Unfortunately the genuine Seiko chargers aren't easily available now (I may be wrong but I don't think Seiko even make them any more) & when they do come up for sale they're quite expensive. I think the last one I saw - a few years ago - went for a few hundred quids! Too rich for my blood I'm afraid


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought two replacement cells for two Seiko based kinetics, A Pulsar and a Seiko from AGT, Neither would charge, I should have sent them back but never bothered :huh: , I tried sitting shaking them through a programme on telly, I tried the toothbrush charger, Nothing would get the reserve up 

When a fella at work asked me to replace the cell on his old Seiko (Was quite expensive too!) Kinetic I was filled with fear of the same thing happening, His watch burst in to life immediately and after I wore it the rest of the day to get more charge in, It was fine, It was going still at the time he passed away some years later..










Incidentally, The owner of the above watch used to wear a 6139 White Helmet watch to work in, It abruptly stopped so knowing I was into watches he gave me after he took it to a jewellers and they said it was no good as it had water ingress, I gave him a very nice Seiko Sport 150 in return which he was happy about!
I removed the caseback of the Helmet and found there was no water staining, A screw had come adrift and became jammed in the gears, I plucked it out with tweezers and it sprang in to life!!

I replaced the screw in to it's intended position and gave the watch back expecting my SQ150 to be returned but the git kept it!! :angry: I never looked upon him as a mate afterwards..

John


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> I bought two replacement cells for two Seiko based kinetics, A Pulsar and a Seiko from AGT, Neither would charge, I should have sent them back but never bothered :huh: , I tried sitting shaking them through a programme on telly, I tried the toothbrush charger, Nothing would get the reserve up
> 
> When a fella at work asked me to replace the cell on his old Seiko (Was quite expensive too!) Kinetic I was filled with fear of the same thing happening, His watch burst in to life immediately and after I wore it the rest of the day to get more charge in, It was fine, It was going still at the time he passed away some years later..
> 
> ...


 A git indeed! You should have either kept the Helmet or asked him to return the SQ150 - personally I'd have kept the Helmet


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

andyclient said:


> There is a long answer which is down to newer models having a li ion rechargeable cell as opposed to a capacitor.
> 
> The short answer is no toothbrush charger doesn't work with later models (li ion ) afaik and it certainly didn't work on the one I tried


 I have five kinetics and they do not all charge in the same orientation, or at the same rate, but using the power meter I have found positions to charge all of them so far, one of them got really hot too.

[IMG alt="IMG_20210206_095746447_1920x1080.thumb.jpg.bc6f4f192090726e18fc4211a95d479a.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2021_02/IMG_20210206_095746447_1920x1080.thumb.jpg.bc6f4f192090726e18fc4211a95d479a.jpg[/IMG]

A multiport candle charger would be great, maybe I'll get one, and see how much current it pulls, and record how it changes as I add or remove watches.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Fascinating stuff. :thumbsup:

I have never bought a brand-new kinetic watch and have had mixed blessings with the few pre-owned examples I have bought (Seiko, Pulsar and, yes, Accurist) with problems in connection with the watch holding its charge. I presume that the use of rechargable Li-ion batteries instead of capacitors marks an improvement, and the fact that you can charge up the watches using a battery charger instead of wrist action is a real plus-point.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's a strange tale about this kinetic watch!










I found it out in a drawer a few weeks ago, I'd left it too long and it had stopped!, I set about shaking it, It started fairly quickly but was jumping two seconds!

I sat watching vids on the pc and shaking all the while, Hours on end!, It would only go to the five second mark when I pressed the test button, I thought they only went to 10 sec's, 20 secs or 30 when fully charged!

I thought the cell was kaput so put it away again, I got it out a few days ago and started shaking again, It seemed to quickly go to the 10 second marker (Wouldn't do that last time!), I kept shaking it each time I sat down but with the crown pulled so it wasn't expending any power, It made it to the 2/3 charge marker!!! :notworthy:

Thing is that i've still sat shaking it and wore it since and it really doesn't want to go to 100% charge :sadwalk:

John


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> Here's a strange tale about this kinetic watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I asked Roy about the Pulsar i have and he said to vigorously shake it to get it going; I then put it on my watch winder, but had to adjust the angle of dangle (it's homemade) it now runs beautifully. Like you I sat there shaking it for some time.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> I asked Roy about the Pulsar i have and he said to vigorously shake it to get it going; I then put it on my watch winder, but had to adjust the angle of dangle (it's homemade) it now runs beautifully. Like you I sat there shaking it for some time.


 I had mine on the winder for a week then was told that it doesn't move the watch sharply enough, I still don't know if it did any good though!, It only runs for one hour then stops for three!!

By the way, My lad said yesrterday that his watch needed a battery, I asked what he had these days, He said a Citizen eco drive, I asked if he kept it in a box, It was in the drawer, I told him to put it on the window board, He told me today that it was running fine and keeping time now!!

I had a big Casio Pathfinder that I took in trade, I didn't realise it was a solar watch, The thing stopped so I put a CR2016 in, The battery I removed was a CTL2016, I didn't notice, The watch stopped again after a month, All told, I put three new batt's in and got so fed up I binned it, Found out a few weeks later it just needed putting in the window!! :whistling:

BTW, I just put it back on the winder and tipped the machine so the watch is more vertical to see if it will help..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> BTW, I just put it back on the winder and tipped the machine so the watch is more vertical to see if it will help..
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 That's what I had to do with mine, its wind up a treat now.


----------

